# 10 tracks for feedback



## Guy Bacos (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi!

My name is Guy Bacos, I'm new to this forum. I hope to get the opportunity to have some interesting conversations with the folks here.

I'd like to get some feedback of pieces I've been working on recently. Some are new, others have been re-worked and re-mixed. Dan Kury (recording engineer) did some critical work in making it all sound better.

_*Sunlit Sorrow*_
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/SunlitSorrowmix4.mp3

_*Front Row in Vienna*_
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/homeMusic.mp3

_*Sadness of Sauron *_
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Sauronmix4.mp3

_*The Firefly*_
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/snip02.mp3

_*Diva Amore*_
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/DivaAmoremix4.mp3

_*Mourning*_
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/Mourningmix4.mp3

_*Romantic Blues*_
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/RomanticBluesmix6.mp3

_*A Yearning Heart*_
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/003.mp3

_*Tango Romantica*_
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/TangoRomanticamix4.mp3

_*Visiting Mr. Wagner*_
http://www.guybacos.com/audio/snip01.mp3


Thanks for listening!

Guy Bacos
http://www.guybacos.com/


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 2, 2009)

Guy,
I've been a fan of yours for quite a while. I am listening to A Yearning Heart now. Just lovely.
These are wonderful. I'll comment more on them after a few listenings but so far...WOW. Love them.
J


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 2, 2009)

+1 on "Yearning Heart" Gorgeous. Welcome to V.I. !


----------



## SergeD (Apr 3, 2009)

You could have add StratoCity 9 which is great.
 
SergeD


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 3, 2009)

StratoCity 9, that takes me back.  Glad you liked it!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 3, 2009)

Guy,
I'm liking them all. My favorites are Sauron Mix 4, The Tango, Yearning Heart, The Firefly, Mourning (is AMAZING) but really they are all great. Sauron tends to overdrive my speaker and headphones doing the last section where the bass gets heavy.
Great job on the compositions as well as the realizations.
J o-[][]-o


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 3, 2009)

artsoundz,

Thanks, and thank you for the welcome!


Dr Quest,

Nice to have fans like you :D , and I'm glad you enjoyed the pieces. Thanks!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 4, 2009)

Très beau travail, Guy! =o 

My only criticism is that sometimes lead instruments move too much from one side of the soundstage to the other during the same melodic phrase (beginning of Mourning, for eg). But that's minor technical stuff. The music is beautiful. Good luck with getting lots of work. :D


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome here, Guy. o-[][]-o 

I am listening now to the pieces I have not heared bevore. As I said in another forum, I like your composing and arranging very much.

Oops, I can`t open "A Yearning Heart "

Best,

Gunther


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 4, 2009)

[quote:151c8f806f="madbulk @ Sat Apr 04, 2009 3:20 pm"]
Welcome, Guy The Composer. I just threw all these tunes onto my ipod and I already know I'm gonna enjoy them. HaveòêŽ   ›àÌêŽ   ›àÍêŽ   ›àÎêŽ   ›àÏêŽ   ›àÐêŽ   ›àÑêŽ   ›àÒêŽ   ›àÓêŽ   ›àÔêŽ   ›àÕêŽ   ›àÖêŽ   ›à×êŽ   ›àØêŽ   ›àÙêŽ   ›àÚêŽ   ›àÛêŽ   ›àÜêŽ   ›àÝêŽ   ›àÞêŽ   ›àßêŽ   ›ààêŽ   ›àáê


----------



## paoling (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Guy!
Your music is fantastic and I want to get some time to listen every single piece with the attention that your music deserves.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 5, 2009)

Sincere thanks to all who commented on this thread. :D


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Guy,

Have enjoyed your music for quite some time now. Welcome to VI!


----------



## Mahlon (Apr 6, 2009)

Guy,
Very exceptional and emotional music. I enjoy listening to it!

Mahlon


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 7, 2009)

I wouldn't mind knowing what are your top 3 tracks.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi Guy,
only have restricted time for listening atm but I know most of your work and nice to have you here!

Hannes


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 7, 2009)

No problem Hannes. :wink:


----------



## DPDAN (Apr 7, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat 04 Apr said:


> Très beau travail, Guy! =o
> 
> My only criticism is that sometimes lead instruments move too much from one side of the soundstage to the other during the same melodic phrase (beginning of Mourning, for eg). But that's minor technical stuff. The music is beautiful. Good luck with getting lots of work. :D



Hi Ned, I know exactly what you are talking about, this is the result of some bad stereo sampling. While I have no authority to speak of how VSL samples solo instruments in stereo, it is evident that the instrument is allowed to move, and when the microphones are close, and the instrument moves ever-so-slightly left to right, it will be very evident in the stereo mix. Some of the notes suddenly appearing to jump across the stereo stage is due to pitch of certain notes, and the acoustics of the original space patronizing those frequencies. The only practical solution to correct this dilemma, is to minimize the stereo spread, or go as far as using only one channel, left or right, then "Altiverb it". I didn't like the result of this either.

Thanks for your comments. 

Great music Guy!
Dan


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 7, 2009)

Guy Bacos @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> I wouldn't mind knowing what are your top 3 tracks.
> 
> Thanks for your time.



1. Tango Romantica

2. Mourning

3. A yearning Heart


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks artsoundz.

And thanks Dan for pointing that out.


----------



## DPDAN (Apr 9, 2009)

Guy Bacos @ Thu 09 Apr said:


> thanks Dan for pointing that out.




That is a problem not unique to VSL stereo sounds, but quite a few stereo samples of solo instruments in many libraries. 

Love your music Guy!


Hi Gunny and Hannes!
Dan


----------



## Angel (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Guy,
glad to have you here!
Enjoy 

Angel


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 10, 2009)

DPDAN @ Fri Apr 10 said:


> Guy Bacos @ Thu 09 Apr said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Dan for pointing that out.
> ...



+1

Hi Dan,

nice to have you here!

Best,

Gunther


----------



## DPDAN (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks Gunther!
Dan


----------



## Illuminati (Apr 18, 2009)

Guy this is amazing stuff. The trumpets are the weakest link I'd say. Liked all the pieces for different reasons. Really enjoyed the fanfare going on in:
Front Row in Vienna - Has the real orchestra feel, tricky for such a fast piece.

Visiting Mr. Wagner - Korsakov overtones. Great slur work and spacing on the instrument groups. Most impressive midi mock-up wise.

The legato strings in the tango piece sound real and emotional. Some deep connections you have with this style.

The Firefly felt like something out of the Nutcracker, fast and haunted.

Most of the work has a "golden era" feel to it, not easy to pull of. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi Guy... are you still here or did you leave after the debate in another thread? I never found out who left and who didn't :D

If you are here, then great!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi,

Christian, I wanted to let things cool down, for me and anyone part of that thread. I guess we wouldn't be debating so vehemently if it wasn't for our passion for music.

Illuminati, thanks for your interesting and insightful comments. You are right about the trumpets being the weakest link, I have never been good with trumpets and power trumpets. I wish I could get the sound of the guy who did several John Williams tracks on the VSL forum, Sam Paryss.


----------



## Angel (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome back 

Do you know, wether Paryss uses VSL-Trps only?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 18, 2009)

Angel @ Sat Apr 18 said:


> welcome back
> 
> Do you know, wether Paryss uses VSL-Trps only?



I believe he uses VSL power trumpets only or mainly, but he worked at this for a while, so he probably tweaks them certain ways. Maybe Sam Paryss could chime in.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 18, 2009)

I just emailed him, maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## Angel (Apr 18, 2009)

oh, that's what I wanted to hear... it's great to see, what you can achieve with vsl when you know how to tweak it ~o)


----------



## Pat Coen (Apr 18, 2009)

Tango Romantica is a real treat, the strings are beautiful. I'm loving the piano too, can you share what was used?


----------



## leslieq (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Guy, 

Wow, so much music to get through. I've listened to everything here and slowly making my way through your website. I believe String instruments offer more colours and nuances than any other instrument group (sorry brass/wind players. hehe  so have been enjoying listening out for how VSL fares. 

I have to admit, I do like the sound - probably more a result of your orchestration I suspect. At times it has that Vaughan-Williams-esque transparency to the sound that seems to work really well with the tracks you've posted above. I particularly like The Firefly - I imagine it's a great concert orchestra showcase piece (well, for the strings anyway). Brilliantly driving light-bowed, strettos. Most string sounds I've come across so far just seem to be variations of 'slow strings' - I've enjoyed these strettos because the sound really start on the beat. The first entry of the cellos with that descending melody at that tessatura works really well after the clarinets and against the driving figures. Impressively accurate col legno sounds too. 

I've been going through your other work looking for examples of fuller string sounds too - the Brahms'; the Shostakoviches to see how VSL does. I'm hearing things but to be honest with you, cannot always tell whether they're real strings or virtual strings.

It would be interesting to hear say an Aaron Copland piece rendered in VSL for both the transparency in sounds, plus the marcatos and 'bounce'.


I can't believe I've only found this forum.

:D


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 25, 2009)

Angel @ Sat Apr 18 said:


> welcome back
> 
> Do you know, wether Paryss uses VSL-Trps only?



Angel,

Sam told me he had trouble getting in the from. Something to do with his email?
So anyway he told me these trumpets are only VSL fanfare.

Lesieq,

I just saw your post, thanks, I enjoyed a lot reading it!


----------

